# Bumper boys in the water



## gregjohnson (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking for suggestions for using Bumper Boy launchers around/in water. It seems that dummies won't shoot well when wet. Any great ideas for drying them between uses?


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Greg

Two suggestions...

- grab the wet bumper by its throw rope and spin your arm like a windmill. The centrifical force will get most of the water out.

- if you still have problems, carry a 12g shotgun cleaning jag and a piece of cloth to wipe them out.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

I carry a set of bumpers for each set of water marks and only use dry bumpers. Some of my older ones have cracks in the coating and become waterlogged. When I take 2 four shooters and plan on 2 sets of water marks where I will need all 8 bumpers per set up, I bring 16 bumpers.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't noticed a problem with mine getting wet. I do spin them around, and haven't been using them very long.

Is a shotgun cleaning jag a wire brush? I've used the wire brush some, but am worried that maybe that is the wrong thing and I'm going to scrape up the inside of the tube.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is pic of a jag. You poke a piece of rag into the slot and twist it around the body of the jag.










Regards, Jason


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, I'm appreciative of the information, and impressed that you came up with a picture that fast.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Google Image is a wonderful thing!


----------



## gregjohnson (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips -- I'll give it a try.


----------

